# ~/.fluxbox/apps

## wuesti

Moin,

die ~/.fluxbox/apps speichert die Fensterpositionen. Hierfür kann man das Kontextmenü in der Titelleiste benutzen oder die Werte per Hand eintragen. Ich möchte meinen Stundenplan oben links in der Ecke haben.

In der manpage "fluxbox-apps" steht folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

>            Name
> 
>                A string, corresponding to the CLASSNAME property (The first
> 
>                field of WM_CLASS from the output of the xprop(1) utility).
> ...

 

xprop gibt für das entsprechende Fenster folgendes aus:

```
WM_CLASS(STRING) = "evince", "Evince"

WM_ICON_NAME(STRING) = "Stundenplaene.pdf"

_NET_WM_ICON_NAME(UTF8_STRING) = "Stundenplaene.pdf"

WM_NAME(STRING) = "Stundenplaene.pdf"

_NET_WM_NAME(UTF8_STRING) = "Stundenplaene.pdf"

```

Demnach müsste der entsprechende Abschnit in der ~/.fluxbox/apps lauten:

```
[app] (name=evince) (class=Evince) (title=Stundenplaene.pdf)

  [Dimensions]   {600 300}

  [Position]   (UPPERLEFT)   {-100 0}

  [Maximized]   {no}

[end][/
```

code]

Solange ich "(title=Stundenplaene.pdf)" weglasse funktioniert es für alle Evince-Fenster. Steht "title" da, wird die Einstellung ignoriert. Das brauche ich aber, um dieses Fenster von anderen Evince-Fenstern zu unterscheiden.

Was mache ich falsch?

Vielen Dank

wuesti[/code]

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

versuchs mal nur mit

```
[app] (title=Stundenplaene.pdf)
```

ggf. kannst Du hier auch mit Wildcards testen (.*Stundenplaene.*)

----------

## wuesti

```
[app] (title=Stundenplaene.pdf)
```

Funktioniert auch nicht. Ich gehe von einem Bug aus...

Meine Lösung: Meinen Menüeintrag in ~/.fluxbox/menu habe ich geändert nach

```
[exec] (Stundenplan) {evince --name=Stundenplan ~/Dokumente/SCHULE/Stundenplaene.pdf}

```

und in die ~/.fluxbox/apps habe ich geschrieben:

```
[app] (name=Stundenplan) (class=Evince)

  [Dimensions]   {600 300}

  [Position]   (UPPERLEFT)   {-100 0}

  [Maximized]   {no}

[end]
```

Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn ich den Stundenplan aus dem Fluxbox-Menü aufrufe.

----------

